# beautiful oscar pics



## Peacock

Awsome color on this guy..


















its safe to say i have the nicest looking oscar in North American


----------



## khuzhong

nice peacock.. its safe to say you have the nicest lookin oscar i have ever seen.. for now.


----------



## Peacock

lol thanks


----------



## lemmywinks

that is a nice oscar









but I have seen nicer


----------



## elduro

This is one gorgeous oscar.







How big is him in TL when you meassured him the last time???


----------



## Kory

Mines prettier.


----------



## Peacock

yes like 11-12. beautiful fish..


----------



## MR.FREEZ

he certainly has alot of red color to him, i havent seen one like this yet nice fish man


----------



## StuartDanger

sweet o you have there, perfect finnage.


----------



## Lonald

yeah that is the nicest looking oscar I have seen


----------



## Carnivoro

Yeah its a beautiful albino!..., but not the nicest lol, but maybe one of them...


----------



## Peacock

Carnivoro said:


> Yeah its a beautiful albino!..., but not the nicest lol, but maybe one of them...


 show me better.

thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Dovii Kid

ill agree very nice oscar, but i like Anub's better...


----------



## Peacock

Dovii Kid said:


> ill agree very nice oscar, but i like Anub's better...


 Although im a sucker for big fish, but size does not = quality


----------



## Dovii Kid

I just like the pattern on his better. Although yours does have a lot more vibrant colors. Just my opinion.


----------



## elduro

Are you afraid of loosing your oscar,i mean get eaten by the RTC???


----------



## Peacock

elduro said:


> Are you afraid of loosing your oscar,i mean get eaten by the RTC???


 no, the RTC shows no interest in him.. the oscar is just a tad to large to.


----------



## Kory

Peacock said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you afraid of loosing your oscar,i mean get eaten by the RTC???
> 
> 
> 
> no, the RTC shows no interest in him.. the oscar is just a tad to large to.
Click to expand...

 lol for now


----------



## Peacock

exactly.

i have some bew plans for that RTC.. bigger tank i think.


----------



## Dovii Kid

you want my rtc???


----------



## air*force*one

some nice pics man


----------



## con man

ye aim sell my 8-9incher pbass.... i mite consider giving him to u for 25 + shippin i payed 40 at 2inches.... freakin damn fishstore is a ripm off hes in a 55 ansd growing way to fast i just got my 6by 6 ft pond setup indoors yesterday and hes lookin big for it allrdy....


----------



## Kevsawce

Hey peacock u want an 9 inch red oscar? nice color on it


----------



## Peacock

everyone send me a PM.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Sweet Oscar Neal


----------



## phil me in

man ur lucky those are real nice


----------



## l2ob

one word....beautiful


----------



## JesseD

nice oscar man...very nice color on him


----------



## Peacock

thanks all..

hes for sale you know!!

4000 takes him


----------



## lemmywinks

Peacock said:


> thanks all..
> 
> hes for sale you know!!
> 
> 4000 takes him


 for that price he better be shittin gold


----------



## ineedchanna

Nice!


----------



## Peacock

lemmywinks said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks all..
> 
> hes for sale you know!!
> 
> 4000 takes him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for that price he better be shittin gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...

 close!!!

he shits rubies!!!


----------



## thePACK

very nice O..had one just like it..called him cheeto..cover all with orange beside his upper lip to his middle of his head..


----------



## joefromcanada

looks good


----------

